# Teardrop X TuTu



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Well miss TuTu finally came into heat. I will be breeding her to Teardrop this time. Teardrop is an ADBA Ace, UKC UWPCH, he has an AWP in APBA, and his Star 1 in APA weightpull. TuTu has her show and weightpull championships in NKC and her UWP. As of now all of the pups have working homes so none will be for sale... I'm just super excited and had to share 

http://apbt.pedigrees.co/details.php?id=86902&gens=5


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh yay! Those are gunna be some workers! That's for damn sure!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't wait to see puppies!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks girls .. I've been putting it off but now I think ima do it.. been years since I've had puppies. Lol I'm excited!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how exciting. They're gunna be awesome little pups


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah all except for I get to be the momma... tutu doesn't like puppies


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish I lived closer I'd come help with puppy stuff  I love it when they're all tiny and budgy. Omg so cute. We are gunna need lots of squishy face puppy pics for sure


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

If you were closer you'd be on puppy duty for sure  lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats, can't wait to see pics! I don't envy puppy duty at all! Lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd absolutely love that. I could play with puppies all day and not have to worry about Ryan gettin pissed about bringing home dogs XD


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

TuTu happens to be one of my favorite dogs of all tIme at gp.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Congratulations... Have fun with puppy fever up:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys.. I'm pretty excited 



redog said:


> TuTu happens to be one of my favorite dogs of all tIme at gp.


Shes amazing .. best mother's day present I ever got.. lmao


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wooooowhoooo! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

redog said:


> TuTu happens to be one of my favorite dogs of all tIme at gp.


:goodpost:
Definitely one of my faves too  I was so excited for her when she said she was getting TuTu


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Well the 3rd week in July we should have puppies!! Can't even describe how excited I am about this litter! And from the confirmed adopters they will be hitting tracks all over the country


----------

